# Official collapse of Blazers thread



## mixums

Only 6.5 lead on grizz with 2 games against em, after this trip they should be 0-5 or 1-4 at best. This will be one of the greatest collapses of all time. Stotts will get fired.

Now before u say I'm nuts.... Look how easy the Dallas, grizz, suns remaining schedules are compared to Portland. It's happening. The laker loss will be the killer come April 16th.

What a choke job we are about to whiteness!


----------



## RollWithEm

What makes this the "Official Collapse" thread while all those other doom and gloom threads you started are unofficial?


----------



## mixums

Sorry man. It sucks but don't be late to jump on bandwagon.... Acknowledge now before


----------



## mixums

Make that 3 of last 4! Just brutal gut wrenching losses.

Put em in a body bag! It's finally happening as I predicted!


----------



## mixums

Make that 4 of 5! Looks like I will be getting some apologies


----------



## Basel

Probably 5 of the last 6 after tomorrow night.


----------



## mixums

Oh it will be an ass whipping vs spurs.....

They won't beat hornets or golden state

Ur talking a monumental collapse here. Next win might be at home vs bucks..... Maybe


----------



## Bogg

I think they beat the Hornets, but I guess this wasn't as "the sky is falling!" as I thought. Still think you guys should have gone after Jeff Green.


----------



## RollWithEm

I never know whether people mean the Pelicans or the Bobcats when they say "Hornets".


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> I never know whether people mean the Pelicans or the Bobcats when they say "Hornets".


I didn't even notice that. Mentally, I read that as Pelicans.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> I didn't even notice that. Mentally, I read that as Pelicans.


Interesting. I wonder if people will still make that mistake when there actually is a Hornets franchise in the league again next year.


----------



## mixums

Ah so u guys finally agree the blazers will miss the playoffs??? Took ya long enough lol


----------



## RollWithEm

Miss the playoffs? With the Suns fading? There is little to no chance the Blazers will actually miss the playoffs.


----------



## Marcus13

They should still hold on to a 7th-8th seed, but wow what an embarrassingly epic slide


----------



## Diable

They have done really well to just totally live off hitting jumpers for so long. The team pretty much played perfectly in the clutch for three fifths of the season too. All that stuff is great, but you don't always hit jumpers and things don't always bounce your way in the final possessions of a game. They also killed the Eastern conference this year.

Things are just balancing out right now. The Warriors probably catch them if they don't cool off, but they're still better than Dallas. Memphis is playing great though, some chance they could catch them.


----------



## mixums

Suns sched is easy. Blazers is brutal. Mark it down I said this weeks ago.... Blazers will miss playoffs


----------



## Bogg

mixums said:


> Suns sched is easy. Blazers is brutal. Mark it down I said this weeks ago.... Blazers will miss playoffs


I doubt it, simply because Phoenix is coming back to Earth, but with Aldridge hurting his back last night they could find up in the 7/8 spots by the end of the season. Five and a half games over the last eighteen is a lot to make up for a Phoenix team that isn't playing well.


----------



## GNG

mixums said:


> Only 6.5 lead on grizz with 2 games against em, after this trip they should be 0-5 or 1-4 at best. This will be one of the greatest collapses of all time. Stotts will get fired.
> 
> Now before u say I'm nuts.... Look how easy the Dallas, grizz, suns remaining schedules are compared to Portland. It's happening. The laker loss will be the killer come April 16th.
> 
> What a choke job we are about to whiteness!


Hope you're right.


----------



## mixums

with aldridge out 2 -3 games and mo williams out 2-3 weeks..... its over


----------



## Bogg

mixums said:


> with aldridge out 2 -3 games and mo williams out 2-3 weeks..... its over


I just don't see it, Phoenix simply isn't playing well enough to make up the gap with Portland in the number of games that are left.


----------



## mixums

blazers wont win another game for week if they are lucky


----------



## mixums

they need 8 more wins.... can u find em???


----------



## ponderguy

mixums said:


> they need 8 more wins.... can u find em???


New Orleans-W
Golden State-W
Milwaukee-W
DC-W
Charlotte-L
Miami-L
Orlando-W
Atlanta-W
Chicago-L
Memphis-L
Lakers-W
Phoenix-L
New Orleans-W
Sacramento-W
Utah-W
Golden State-L
Clippers-L

I count 10


----------



## mixums

I will give u 9.... At best. No way they beat GS Sunday. No chance in hell.


----------



## mixums

Suns won. When blazers lose tonight suns will be 4 back! Wow


----------



## LA68

They have the least productive bench in the league and the starters are finally wearing down. They are still growing as a young team. Whatever happens, they'll be even better next season. 

They have to get some veteran backups to spell the starters. That should be job one.


----------



## mixums

After the start they had.... missing playoffs with no first rd pick would be an absolute disgrace.

Utter disaster when this happens


----------



## RollWithEm

Thomas Robinson is starting to model his offensive game around Aldridge's. If his midrange jumper gets more consistent, he could be effective playing that way. He's way more knowledgeable of spacing than he was at this time last year. Pair that with his natural knack for rebound positioning, and I think this kid can still be a player.


----------



## mixums

Wow what a disgrace..... OT to bucks. 

Also getting sense Aldridge could be out a while. Dead in water.


----------



## Basel

You still won. That's all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## RollWithEm

Blazers are currently 5.5 games up on Phoenix with 14 to play. If they blow that lead with teams like the Magic, the Kings, the Lakers, and the Jazz (who should all be trying to lose) still remaining on their schedule, it will truly be an epic collapse.


----------



## mixums

I agree... But all those teams u just mentioned are way better then the bucks. And it took OT to beat them AT HOME.

Also LA is out a while.... They just aren't saying it


----------



## mixums

How in the blue hell did they beat up the wizards?! Suns sced is easy. They will pass blazers by April 1st.


----------



## mixums

It begins tonight... Blazers 5 game road trip and suns 5 games back. After suns beat blazers in Portland they will be a game and half back of suns


----------



## GNG

Your team sucks, Mixum.


----------



## mixums

So gng u finally agree with me?!


----------



## mixums

Blazers play heat tomorrow and will be up only three and half


----------



## mixums

Any questions? 3 game lead for eight spot


----------



## Diable

I'm cool with it if you guys want to lose some more, but just don't drop so far that we don't get your pick. Stupid Pistons are going to screw up and keep theirs on us.


----------



## GNG

mixums said:


> So gng u finally agree with me?!


I don't think they fall out of the playoffs, but they suck.

And you suck.

Suck balls.

Big 'uns.


----------



## Bogg

Diable said:


> I'm cool with it if you guys want to lose some more, but just don't drop so far that we don't get your pick. Stupid Pistons are going to screw up and keep theirs on us.


It's very nearly impossible for the Blazers to keep their pick. They'd have to finish in the top 12 for that to happen, and they're up 13 wins on Denver with 11 left to play (meaning it's impossible for the Nuggets to catch them). They'd have to miss the playoffs _and_ win the lottery with the very worst odds (technically, Minnesota could catch them if Portland loses out and Minny goes 12-1 or wins out over their last 13, but that's not happening). However, if they do drop to the first team out in the West their pick jumps from the early twenties all the way to 14, so that would be huge.


----------



## Basel

Blazers getting their asses handed to them by the Magic.


----------



## HKF

I've sort of monitored this thread from afar, but the fact is mixum is right. The Blazers are only 2.5 games up on Dallas and Phoenix. If they miss the playoffs you have to fire Stotts I think or some changes are going to have to be made somewhere. No excuse for missing the playoffs after the start they had.


----------



## mixums

It's over


----------



## Bogg

HKF said:


> I've sort of monitored this thread from afar, but the fact is mixum is right. The Blazers are only 2.5 games up on Dallas and Phoenix. If they miss the playoffs you have to fire Stotts I think or some changes are going to have to be made somewhere. No excuse for missing the playoffs after the start they had.


I mean, I really hope they do, Charlotte getting the 14th pick gifted to them would be fantastic. We'll see though.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

I find it interesting that the Blazers win 2 games in a row after Aldridge comes back and Mixums is no where to be found. It's sad that someone who claims to be such a huge Blazer fan only takes pleasure when they lose.


----------



## mixums

It's sad that a mod from another forum has to keep trying to bait. More ammunition for me against S2. 


And they won two games..... So what. Only 3 game lead.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

mixums said:


> It's sad that a mod from another forum has to keep trying to bait. More ammunition for me against S2.
> 
> 
> And they won two games..... So what. Only 3 game lead.


Keep trying to bait? Sorry no, I haven't posted in this forum in almost a month. I haven't insulted you or made any accusations like you have. I'm not baiting you to do or say anything. I just think it's odd that you seem to take such enjoyment when the Blazers do poorly but never seem to enjoy when they win. It would make sense if you were a Laker fan but you say you're a Blazer fan. I just have never understood that about you.


----------



## mixums

Someone hacked into my account I think


----------



## GNG

Three consecutive wins by the Trail Blazers, who were never as good as their start to the season suggested yet almost assuredly will make the playoffs, much to the chagrin of you, Mixum, you hyper-dramatic weirdo.


----------



## Bogg

GNG said:


> Three consecutive wins by the Trail Blazers, who were never as good as their start to the season suggested yet almost assuredly will make the playoffs, much to the chagrin of you, Mixum, you hyper-dramatic weirdo.


Don't forget me and Diable! We wanted some sweet, sweet lotto goodness for Charlotte.


----------



## mixums

I still think they will miss the playoffs.

They will maybe win one more game.... suns and grizz should win enough to pass em. Dallas worries me though.


----------



## RollWithEm

mixums said:


> I still think they will miss the playoffs.
> 
> They will maybe win one more game.... suns and grizz should win enough to pass em. Dallas worries me though.


Dallas worries you? You are now worried that another team WILL NOT pass your favorite team in the standings? This is such a weird thread.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> Dallas worries you? You are now worried that another team WILL NOT pass your favorite team in the standings? This is such a weird thread.


Well, I have similar feelings about the Celtics and Utah. Bit of a different situation, though.


----------



## GNG

mixums said:


> I still think they will miss the playoffs.
> 
> They will maybe win one more game.... suns and grizz should win enough to pass em. Dallas worries me though.


Wrong.

And Dallas not catching Portland and the Trail Blazers getting into the playoffs worries you?


----------



## mixums

The laker win is surprising but blazers will lose last six. They miss playoffs on last game of season.


----------



## Basel

mixums said:


> The laker win is surprising but blazers will lose last six. They miss playoffs on last game of season.



I agree 100%. Blazers suck.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

mixums said:


> The laker win is surprising but blazers will lose last six. They miss playoffs on last game of season.


I met Schilly tonight. Watched the game with him and a bunch of other fans at a Portland sports bar. He's a really nice guy.


----------



## RollWithEm

mixums said:


> The laker win is surprising but blazers will lose last six. They miss playoffs on last game of season.


If I had to guess, I'd say the Blazers could lose their last 6 and still make the playoffs at this point.


----------



## GNG

mixums said:


> The laker win is surprising but blazers will lose last six.


No they won't.



> They miss playoffs on last game of season.


No they don't.

Shut up, Mixum.


----------



## RollWithEm

With Beverly out and Aldridge back in, the Blazers might actually have a shot at the 4-seed. I'm not sure whether that would make @mixums happy or piss him off.


----------



## GNG

RollWithEm said:


> With Beverly out and Aldridge back in, the Blazers might actually have a shot at the 4-seed. I'm not sure whether that would make @mixums happy or piss him off.


He'll predict the Trail Blazers get swept regardless.


----------



## mixums

One down.... Five to go.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

Damn those Blazers! I can see why Mixums hates this team. They crap all over this great trolling thread by making the playoffs. So rude! 

_#WorstBehavior_

:nono:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Where did he go? I enjoyed checking back every 6 days or so to see how he was doing?


----------



## mixums

They are lucky they had so much marshmallow fluff on the schedule at seasons end. If they had suns or Mavis schedule they were toast. Swept right out of playoffs. Book it.


----------



## GNG

mixums said:


> They are lucky they had so much marshmallow fluff on the schedule at seasons end. If they had suns or Mavis schedule they were toast. Swept right out of playoffs. Book it.


Shut up, Mixums.


----------



## mixums

Sorry its the truth. Would u say the blazers deserve a playoff spot after way they played since Jan 1st? No way. A more deserving team is gonna miss out. Blazers got lucky early and were awful in second half. Sad but true.


----------



## Bubbles

:2ti:


----------



## R-Star

mixums said:


> Sorry its the truth. Would u say the blazers deserve a playoff spot after way they played since Jan 1st? No way. A more deserving team is gonna miss out. Blazers got lucky early and were awful in second half. Sad but true.


What the NBA should do is form a council and ask them to decide who deserves the playoffs. Not this stupid, archaic design where you go based on a teams record and actual production. 

Blazers and Pacers? You're out. You guys haven't been exciting as of late. Knicks, you guys are trying hard, you're in. And hey, 4 out of the 5 council votes think the Lakers should make it in as well for some reason, so they'll replace the Blazers.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

mixums said:


> They are lucky they had so much marshmallow fluff on the schedule at seasons end. If they had suns or Mavis schedule they were toast. Swept right out of playoffs. Book it.


You started off in this thread saying the Blazers schedule was too hard to make the playoffs. You've repeated that many times. Now you're saying their schedule is too easy?!? 

Again, are you sure you're a Blazer fan? I don't really care if you are or aren't but being a fan of a team should at least bring you some enjoyment. Maybe the Spurs or Heat might make you happier.


----------



## GNG

mixums said:


> Sorry its the truth. Would u say the blazers deserve a playoff spot after way they played since Jan 1st? No way. A more deserving team is gonna miss out. Blazers got lucky early and were awful in second half. Sad but true.


Shut up, Mixums.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> What the NBA should do is form a council and ask them to decide who deserves the playoffs. Not this stupid, archaic design where you go based on a teams record and actual production.
> 
> Blazers and Pacers? You're out. You guys haven't been exciting as of late. Knicks, you guys are trying hard, you're in. *And hey, 4 out of the 5 council votes think the Lakers should make it in as well for some reason, *so they'll replace the Blazers.


Only if they get to play with The Green Ball.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

Blazers get 5th seed.


----------



## Basel

SlyPokerDog said:


> Blazers get 5th seed.



You're going to get swept by the Rockets so it doesn't matter. @mixums is never wrong.


----------



## GNG

Portland has a +4.0 Net Rating when playing against the other 15 playoff teams since the All-Star Break.

That's _second _among all playoff teams under those parameters behind only San Antonio.

Shut up, Mixums.


----------



## mixums

Didn't they lose every game to west playoff teams except two since all star break.


----------



## LeGoat06

So Mixums let me get this straight. You're a Blazers fan but since you made this awful prediction and awful thread you'd rather be right and see them lose than to see your team win ?


----------



## LeGoat06

And now that you're wrong and they did make the playoffs instead of rooting for your team and admitting your prediction was dumb you are just going to say they're going to get swept ? lol you are not a Blazers fan


----------



## Basel

I don't think @mixums has ever been a Blazers fan. Not sure who he's trying to convince that he is.


----------



## Schilly

Good to see that some things in life are reliable... The Sun will rise, the rain will fall and Mixum will be predicting impending doom for the Blazers.


----------

